# TV shows you are currently following.



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Seems to be a surprising lack of movie and tv talk around here, which is somewhat refreshing. 

Shows I currently watch:

Walking Dead- actually a shitty show, but been watching it for years and have a soft spot for it

Boardwalk Empire - Great show. Great characters. Great story. Great background. I have always loved the old school gangsters of that era. Al Capone, Lucky Luciano, J Edgar Hoover, fuck yes. 

Homeland- another great show.

Breaking Bad- just ended, one of the best. 

Sons of Anarchy - this show actually surprised me. I hate bikers, but this show is smarter than I thought it would be. I think it is worth watching.

Game of Thrones- coming back soon. Probably be the best show on TV when it does.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Mad Men -- Finished season 5 a couple of months ago, waiting for season 6 to come out on Netflix and then season 7 to come out on Amazon Instant Video.

Breaking Bad -- Just ended but I loved this show!

The Sopranos -- An old show but my fiance and I have been watching an episode almost every night for the past few weeks. We're midway through Season 4. I'm going to be sad when we get to the end of the series.

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia -- I think I got up to season 7? 8? Anyway this was the show we watched religiously before the Sopranos, but we ran out of episodes that are available on Netflix. We might go back to watching this after we're done with the Sopranos.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

The Wire-Pretty good. First half of season 3 is a bit slow

House of Cards-Finished a few weeks ago. Really good. Kevin Spacey is great at playing a huge piece of shit.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

New Girl - I experience serious anxiety as seasons come to an end.
Homeland - Really good show, in my opinion. Such good actors.
Drunk History - I don't think there's anything funnier on TV.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

The Big Bang Theory
QI
South Park
Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

sjack said:


> House of Cards-Finished a few weeks ago. Really good. Kevin Spacey is great at playing a huge piece of shit.


Ah, but have you seen Ian Richardson?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Game of Thrones. Because I wait until everything finished and the hype goes away to watch it.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I have been watching alot of anime recently.

Death Note-A wonderful introduction to the smarter anime.

Steins;Gate-Brilliant,hilarious and depressing.

Sword Arts Online-It's not good enough for me ...I DEMAND QUALITY !!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

The Walking Dead

Dracula Dracula (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

American Horror Story - Coven


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Game Of Thrones

The Legend of Korra

American Horror Story: Coven

American Horror Story: Asylum

Rome

The Originals

The Vampire Diaries - _This show is pretty shitty now, but seasons 1 & 2 were awesome!_

Sleepy Hollow

Reign


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Gravity Falls.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

Who said:


> Gravity Falls.


Yesssss! Gravity Falls is great! It reminds me a bit of cartoons I loved in the 90s.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Mad Men. Season 5 right now. Pretty much whatever is on Netflix.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

- Walking Dead (season 4)
- Lost Girl (season 4)
- Sleepy Hollow (season 1) - NEW
- The Originals (season 1) - The Vampire Diaries spin-off
- Person of Interest (season 3)
- Revolution (season 2)
- Crime Scene Investigation (season 14)
- The Vampire Diaries (season 5)
- Dracula (season 1) - NEW

series on break:

- Doctor Who (season 7) - SOON
- True Blood (season 7)
- Continuum (season 3)
- Girls (season 3)
- Game of Thrones (season 4)


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

_Orange is the New Black_ is pretty damn good.


----------



## emmylouise (Nov 7, 2013)

_Airing:_
The Originals
Reign
Sleepy Hollow
The Big Bang Theory
New Girl
Witches of East End 

_On a Break:_
Game of Thrones
Sherlock


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Emmy88 said:


> _Airing:_
> The Originals
> Reign
> Sleepy Hollow
> ...


What do you think about _Reign_ so far? I really like it. I think it's a bit "tweenie-bopper" for someone my age, but I love period pieces, and I actually like the story line, and the characters (unlike the Vampire Diaries which has gone straight to hell).


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't actually have TV, so I have to stream off the Web.

- The Walking Dead: I don't think it's that great anymore, but I keep hoping.
- American Horror Story: Probably my current favorite.
- Hannibal: Actually, this is pretty good too, I'm glad they picked it up for another season.
- The Following: Piece of crap show, but it cracks me up. And Kevin Bacon.
- BBC Sherlock. Actually, this is my other current favorite, but the seasons are short and slow to come out.

I try to watch:
- Once Upon a Time: But wow, just kind of aimed at 14-year-old girls.
- Revolution: Have trouble getting into it... cool idea, little grit.

I would like to watch:
- Homeland
- Orange is the New Black
- New Girl (watched about 7 episodes)
- Person of Interest (watched the first season)


----------



## emmylouise (Nov 7, 2013)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> What do you think about reign so far? I really like it. I think it's a bit "tweenie-bopper" for someone my age, but I love period pieces, and I actually like the story line, and the characters (unlike the Vampire Diaries which has gone straight to hell).


I really like it! It probably took 2 or so episodes for me to really get into it (mainly because I've learnt not to get too attached to CW shows) but once the story lines started to form and the romance between Mary and Francis took off I was hooked  
I haven't watched 'The Vampire Diaries' since season 2 or 3, 'The Originals' is good though! Initially I swore it off cause TVD went so downhill but after hearing some good things about it I decided to give it a try....and watched 5 episodes in one night.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> I don't actually have TV, so I have to stream off the Web.
> 
> - The Walking Dead: I don't think it's that great anymore, but I keep hoping.
> - American Horror Story: Probably my current favorite.
> ...


I started Revolution last year. Probably watched like 5-6 episodes. Couldn't take it anymore. Stupid show. It is too sanitized, as you said, but it has larger problems beyond that. That's main network TV for you. The major 4 networks are really getting their asses kicked by cable networks like HBO, AMC, FX and Showtime. And I do think grit has something to do with it, but Lost was one of the best shows ever and it was on ABC or CBS. I can't currently think of a show worth watching on NBC, CBS, FOX or ABC. They have totally been left in the dust.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I started Revolution last year. Probably watched like 5-6 episodes. Couldn't take it anymore. Stupid show. It is too sanitized, as you said, but it has larger problems beyond that. That's main network TV for you. The major 4 networks are really getting their asses kicked by cable networks like HBO, AMC, FX and Showtime. And I do think grit has something to do with it, but Lost was one of the best shows ever and it was on ABC or CBS. I can't currently think of a show worth watching on NBC, CBS, FOX or ABC. They have totally been left in the dust.


Well, obviously I disagree with the severity of that LAST bit, since some of my shows are on major networks. But I agree the good shows are very rare and I pick the ones I view carefully. I do think studios are investing more in TV shows than they used to, which is a good thing -- it's less risk overall than a $200 million movie, with the ability to run a few episodes and see how it does and be able to use more unknowns. TV is actually worth watching, the right shows anyway, and it even has repeat viewing potential.

Lost had some problems, esp in last season, but it's still one of my favorite shows ever... probably the baseline by which I judge shows, to some degree. And I think the things it did are now being emulated by many of the best shows.

Again, I'm bummed about Revolution. Great idea, but even the first episode was kind of laughable, it's too sterile. I remember seeing a "ten worst moments of last fall TV" on one of the sites earlier this year and 9 of the 10 referenced items were from Revolution Season 1. 

I actually really liked the concept for "The River" but it only lasted about eight episodes and never found an audience... it also fell prey to the Monster of the Week scenario. I also liked Hit & Miss, but that only lasted a season as well.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Emmy88 said:


> I really like it! It probably took 2 or so episodes for me to really get into it (mainly because I've learnt not to get too attached to CW shows) but once the story lines started to form and the romance between Mary and Francis took off I was hooked


Yeah I just hope the writers don't pull a "vampire diaries" on us, and turn the show into some kind of love triangle between Mary, Francis, and Bash . I only wish there was more devious forms of intrigue. So far it's been really basic. I guess I've been spoiled by Game of Thrones in that regard lol. 



> I haven't watched 'The Vampire Diaries' since season 2 or 3, 'The Originals' is good though! Initially I swore it off cause TVD went so downhill but after hearing some good things about it I decided to give it a try....and watched 5 episodes in one night.


The Originals is surprisingly good. I still don't think it's up to the same level of Season 1 & 2 of Vampire diaries, but I'm hoping that it will end up being even better than that.


----------



## emmylouise (Nov 7, 2013)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Yeah I just hope the writers don't pull a "vampire diaries" on us, and turn the show into some kind of love triangle between Mary, Francis, and Bash . I only wish there was more devious forms of intrigue. So far it's been really basic. I guess I've been spoiled by Game of Thrones in that regard lol.


Ooh, couldn't you just _feel_ them trying on 'the love triangle' for size in the 1st episode? IA with your statement about intrigue though. On one hand I have been spoiled by shows like GOT too but on the other I've grown not to expect much from CW shows so even ones that coast along are fine with me. I guess only time (and ratings) will tell how far 'Reign' goes. 




KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> The Originals is surprisingly good. I still don't think it's up to the same level of Season 1 & 2 of Vampire diaries, but I'm hoping that it will end up being even better than that.


Definitely not as good but I found myself hooked to it much quicker than TVD. _Again,_ I'm really hoping they don't go the love triangle route with Klaus/Hayley/Elijah. I know there's no real 'romantic love' between Klaus and Hayley but he's one territorial SOB and if Hayley/Elijah does happen, I get the feeling he definitely won't like it.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> Well, obviously I disagree with the severity of that LAST bit, since some of my shows are on major networks. But I agree the good shows are very rare and I pick the ones I view carefully. I do think studios are investing more in TV shows than they used to, which is a good thing -- it's less risk overall than a $200 million movie, with the ability to run a few episodes and see how it does and be able to use more unknowns. TV is actually worth watching, the right shows anyway, and it even has repeat viewing potential.
> 
> Lost had some problems, esp in last season, but it's still one of my favorite shows ever... probably the baseline by which I judge shows, to some degree. And I think the things it did are now being emulated by many of the best shows.
> 
> ...


I also thought Revolution had an interesting premise and gave it a chance because of that.

Another show exactly like that: Under the Dome. Such fucking garbage. I liked the first episode but then it just turned into network garbage. 

Last Resort was a show on network last year that I liked, which was cancelled. 

I think we are in a golden age of TV right now. TV drama has never been better than now or the recent past. Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Sopranos, Boardwalk Empire, Homeland, etc.. and the major networks aren't even represented. 

One guilty pleasure show that I really got into, which surprised me, was Spartacus. Fuckin loved that show. I nearly stopped after the first 2 episodes, but it got great. And I'm not usually into that homoerotic swordplay, I think it is stupid. But I really loved this show and miss it.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I also thought Revolution had an interesting premise and gave it a chance because of that.
> 
> Another show exactly like that: Under the Dome. Such fucking garbage. I liked the first episode but then it just turned into network garbage.


haha! I read about 100 pages of that Stephen King book, and it wasn't bad... but he's already done that kind of small-town dynamics in Needful Things and The Tommyknockers.



> Last Resort was a show on network last year that I liked, which was cancelled.


I actually watched the pilot for that and thought it was intriguing, and it had Robert Patrick and Scott Speedman.

One thing I do NOT like about the current state of affairs is that shows really aren't given much of a chance anymore even if they make it into production; they are forced to deliver quickly or they get axed. Some shows don't even air all their episodes.

Speaking of Revolution and shows that get axed, I have to say that a few of the casting choices in Terra Nova were great, but the show sucked. It targeted 12-14 year olds at least in the writing, and the actual subject matter / setting demanded a higher level of grit than was included. It was little more than Brady Bunch with better production values. And the main baddie (the woman) was very poorly cast; she had no ability to intimidate. Obviously other viewers felt the same -- but they dumped a lot into the effects + the marketing for that show, so it only tells you how bad it was that it just couldn't find an audience.

I wish I had watched Alcatrax.



> I think we are in a golden age of TV right now. TV drama has never been better than now or the recent past. Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Sopranos, Boardwalk Empire, Homeland, etc.. and the major networks aren't even represented.


Yeah. I think NetFlix has been doing some interesting things. Hemlock Grove was terrible/campy and half-incoherent, but some of the other offers have been or look to be intriguing.



> One guilty pleasure show that I really got into, which surprised me, was Spartacus. Fuckin loved that show. I nearly stopped after the first 2 episodes, but it got great. And I'm not usually into that homoerotic swordplay, I think it is stupid. But I really loved this show and miss it.


Haha. Never watched it. But that's the one where they had to replace the lead, didn't they?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, Spartacus died. But that show has the best characters. It is hilarious, with totally bad ass character but also deep. Hilarious dialogue:

*"Once again the gods spread* the *cheeks* and ram cock in fucking ass!"

"That shit fuck beckons *me to the city only to spurn me like a thin*-*waisted whore*."

"You have no mother! You were belched from the c**t of the underworld—that's why I favour you."

"You kiss my cheek only to finger my ass" 

"I am a Lanista. Like my forefathers, a trainer of Gladiators. I see things in men that they themselves have lost. A small spark, an ember. I give it breath, tinder, until it ignites in the arena. I burn for no cause but my own." 

*"Words fall from your mouth like* shit from ass."

Batiatus and Gannicus are two of the best tv characters ever. It is like Game of Thrones on steroids.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not personally following anything. Nor do I watch TV too much in general. I used to watch the Walking Dead, I actually liked it a lot, but it pretty much stopped showing properly here in Finland. The quality was horrible.
And Game of Thrones. There was a big break and no one watches it around here anymore. A shame, I liked the naked chicks.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> Again, I'm bummed about Revolution. Great idea, but even the first episode was kind of laughable, it's too sterile. I remember seeing a "ten worst moments of last fall TV" on one of the sites earlier this year and 9 of the 10 referenced items were from Revolution Season 1.


I agree, Revolution has a very juvenile level script. The idea is good, the story overall is nice, but the writing is just too bland. And Mary Sues everywhere. 
I have to say though, it gets better after the middle of the 1st season, mainly because it gets more mysterious. Season 2 is better overall, so far, and it keeps me on because I wanna see how the story will play. It's just that the characters don't have much depth in them, except maybe Rachel. They have made it so even kids understand what's going on.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Ah, but have you seen Ian Richardson?


Plan to. After I finish the Wire


----------



## maedays (Oct 27, 2013)

The Blacklist - I haven't skipped a day to watch an episode yet.
The Following
Game of Thrones
Bones
The Walking Dead - this show frustrates me now
Downton Abbey


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

I forgot to mention The League in my previous post. I was very hesitant to start it because I'm not much of a sports fan, but you really don't have to care about sports at all to enjoy it! It took me a few episodes to get into it, but once I did - I'm hooked! It is so ridiculously hilarious. Crude and offensive, but hilarious.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

American Horror Story
Brickleberry
Bob's Burgers

Does that sound very vapid and stereotypically SP of me? Well on the other hand I avoid actual tv to resist commercials and don't watch anything excessively trendy like Breaking Bad.

I don't even know what that is!

When I am forced to watch some one else's cable I love What Not to Wear, and I used to watch a lot of cooking shows. I also sometimes download nature shows. I would not at all say I follow anything else but the first three though.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

Currently I am following Attack on Titan. It is very large scale and epic.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I forgot to add Defiance on Sy Fy, though it is on break. Good show for those who like sci fi


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

Mad Men

Downton Abbey 

Dallas (New Series)


----------



## Seranova (Mar 1, 2013)

_Downton Abbey
Scandal
__BBC Sherlock
The Legend of Korra_

_Those are the main ones I follow right now._


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

The Originals
Sleepy Hollow
The Vampire Diaries (even though it sucks now)
Major Crimes
BBC Sherlock
The Paradise (BBC)
Dracula


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

No time for following many shows.

I watch NFL, SVU, and TBBT, on a regular basis. I might catch a portion of another show, time to time, but these are the only ones I will watch all of the way through and try not to miss.


----------



## girlinthemoon (Nov 12, 2013)

iceblock said:


> Mad Men
> 
> Downton Abbey
> 
> Dallas (New Series)


Oh my gosh, how did I forget Downton Abbey?!


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

girlinthemoon said:


> Oh my gosh, how did I forget Downton Abbey?!


Have you been watching Season 4 or are you going to wait until PBS airs it? I download them online and this season is certainly different.


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

Wilfred
Louie
The Walking Dead

Show is over but watching nonetheless:
Everybody Loves Raymond
King of Queens
Breaking Bad
Mr. Bean


----------



## Atrej (Nov 4, 2013)

American Horror Story: Coven


----------



## Indefatigably (Oct 25, 2012)

Breaking Bad - Currently rewatching (again) since the finale. Definitely my favorite, sad to see it go, but at least it went in an amazing way.

The Simpsons - Hasn't been that good since the movie in 2007, but I've been watching it since I was really little so I feel a little obligated to watch it every Sunday.

The Amazing Race - In the same boat as the Simpsons. Watched it for years, had a TAR themed birthday party when I was younger, and it's hard for this show to get any better or worse than it is now. It's all kind of the same thing over and over again, but it's cute enough to keep me watching it every Sunday.

Doctor Who - Totally stopped after the 6th season and really don't have any interest in following anymore until the next regeneration. I haven't even watched the 50th and I'll probably end up watching the Christmas special as I have never watched one live and actually on Christmas, but if it weren't for my hope that this show will eventually get better than sexist jokes and some asshole 5 year old wandering around the universe looking for manic pixie dream girls to accompany him, I would have stopped watching it a couple episodes into the 5th season. 

Sherlock - I've been in love with this show for about 2 years now and still haven't seen a "new" episode, so I'm excited for the 3rd season despite how nervous I am about the new director and how pressured all the actors on the show are because of how popular the show is. Sigh. It's so great but... so..... bad.... at the same time.

Portlandia - I've lived in Portland my whole life and even though I don't think it's the "comedy gold" everyone else seems to think it is, it's still a pretty fascinating show with occasional 100% accuracy. 

Raising Hope - Oddly hilarious, been watching forever, and you can basically jump in at any time after you've watched the first season. 

Elementary - Suuuuuper upset with how the second season is going. The first season was an amazing display of Holmes and Watson getting to know each other and Joan being a badass bitch despite her not being on the same level of skill in the detective field as Sherlock is, but now it's just... eh, I don't know. It's still genius, very social justice-y, amazing cinematography for a CBS show, an attractive cast - all the things I like, but it's just gotten very "meh" this season.

Probably forgetting something. Oh well. Teeeeellllleeeevvvviiiiiiisssssiiiiioooooooonnnn.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Do people say the Walking Dead is shitty just because it's mainstream?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Do people say the Walking Dead is shitty just because it's mainstream?


Nah, it's actually shitty. I like a lot of mainstream shows. 

It's actually not terrible. But certainly not on the level of something like Breaking Bad or Lost. I would say it is still worth watching probably. I still watch it. lol. 

The quality has dropped though. The pilot was fucking awesome. That is about as good TV as it gets.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Nah, it's actually shitty. I like a lot of mainstream shows.
> 
> It's actually not terrible. But certainly not on the level of something like Breaking Bad or Lost. I would say it is still worth watching probably. I still watch it. lol.
> 
> The quality has dropped though. The pilot was fucking awesome. That is about as good TV as it gets.


I think the quality has increased since last season and with the latest mid-season finale. It's an apocalyptic piece of fiction that is a TV show, allowing for an enormous amount of time to develop characters and have multiple themes. It's also a piece of fiction in the zombie subgenre, which is almost always a movie and usually either a ridiculous action one or comedic/satirical. It sets it apart. I think because of it and the popularity the _Hunger Games_ we can expect a lot more post-apocalyptic/dystopian TV shows in the near future. 

Not Game of Thrones or Breaking Bad status, but quite the show nonetheless.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Secret
Legend of the Legendary Heroes


----------



## The Guitar Hero (Nov 24, 2013)

Mythbusters
How the Universe Works
The Voice
Futurescape
The Ellen Degeneres Show
Steve Harvey
(And a lotta other ones...)


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone else think some kind of slave labor needs to be implemented with actors/crew? I am sick of my shows always being on break. How do soap operas produce like 5 shows a week? Obviously there is less set design, but there must be a more efficient way. Let's crack the whip on these people.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm currently addicted to Korean Chaebol dramas....

They are just so fucking addictive!

And the Koreans make shitload of them


----------



## Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

childofprodigy said:


> I'm currently addicted to Korean Chaebol dramas....
> 
> They are just so fucking addictive!
> 
> And the Koreans make shitload of them


The Koreans are putting out some pretty damned good shows. I'm always watching one or two and have a bunch in my queue.


----------



## MadelineHatter (Dec 17, 2013)

Once Upon A Time
Once Upon A Time : In Wonderland
Power Rangers
Kamen Rider
Super Sentai
Diabolik Lovers
Ever After High


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

t.v.? what's that?


----------



## Tulkas (Feb 2, 2013)

Once upon a time 
Parenthood
Downton Abbey

There would be many more but the networks seem to keep canceling most of the real quality, scripted shows.


----------



## RedTree (Apr 13, 2010)

I rarely watch TV shows as they're being aired. For some reason, I usually wait until it's been out for a few years and then check it out (I guess it's because I hate getting into a show and just then it gets cancelled).

But the shows that I do follow are:
The Daily Show
Colbert Report
South Park
Legend of Korra

And I'm in the middle of getting caught up with the Walking Dead (middle of season 3). Great show!


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

The Walking Dead
Game of Thrones
Agents of S.H.E.I.L.D
Haven
Elementary
Grimm
The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
South Park


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Doctor Who
How I Met Your Mother
Arrow
Orange is the New Black
Game of Thrones
Merlin (kind of, I have a couple of seasons to catch up on)


----------



## kismetie (Oct 17, 2013)

None of them come back until the new year *tear*
American Horror Story: Coven (FX)
The Mindy Project (FOX)
New Girl (FOX)
The Originals (CW)
The Vampire Diaries (CW)
Bates Motel (A&E)
The Following (FOX)
Teen Wolf (MTV)
Sleepy Hollow (FOX)


----------



## Katealaina (Dec 19, 2013)

Doctor Who
Sherlock
Game of Thrones
Walking Dead
Sons of Anarchy
I've never actually watched Buffy so I started that up on Netflix recently.


----------

